# Cách Làm Nến Thơm Hương Sả



## chillnen (6/11/21)

Có một sự thật rằng “Chúng ta thích dành thời gian ở ngoài trời bao nhiêu thì chúng ta cũng ghét muỗi bấy nhiêu!”. Vậy làm cách nào để có thể thoải mái hưởng thụ không khí bên ngoài mà không bị quấy nhiễu bởi muỗi và côn trùng?

Thật may mắn khi Chillnen phá hiện ra một bí quyết tuyệt vời để xua đuổi muỗi bằng cách làm một chiếc nến thơm hương Sả. Nếu bạn thắp chiếc nến này ngoài trời thì sẽ dễ dàng và nhanh chóng loại bỏ muỗi và côn trùng. Vậy, hãy cùng Chillnen tìm hiểu và bắt tay vào làm chiếc nến thơm hương sả tuyệt vời này.

Nội dung [hide]

1 Chiếc nến thơm bằng sả có tác dụng gì? 
2 Loại sáp nào nên dùng cho nến thơm hương Sả?
3 Nguyên liệu làm nến thơm hương Sả
4 Cách làm nến thơm hương Sả
5 Mẹo dọn dẹp
*Chiếc nến thơm bằng sả có tác dụng gì? *




Chiếc nến thơm bằng sả có tác dụng gì?
Có một số loại tinh dầu chiết xuất từ thảo mộc có khả năng xua đuổi côn trùng độc đáo, trong đó có mùi hương Sả. Khi bạn thêm tinh dầu sả chanh vào nến, tính năng chống côn trùng tự nhiên của nó sẽ làm côn trùng tránh xa. 

*Loại sáp nào nên dùng cho nến thơm hương Sả?*




Loại sáp nào nên dùng cho nến thơm Sả?
Sáp parafin là loại sáp nến rẻ tiền nhất và được sử dụng phổ biến nhất cho nến thơm. Tuy nhiên, chiếc nến thơm làm từ parafin thường chỉ kéo dài từ 1 đến 1,5 giờ. Đây là lý do tại sao Chillnen khuyên bạn sử dụng hỗn hợp sáp ong , một loại sáp cháy lâu tự nhiên và dầu dừa chưa tinh chế để làm đèn pha trà với thời gian cháy từ 4 đến 5 giờ. 

*Nguyên liệu làm nến thơm hương Sả*




Nguyên liệu làm nến thơm Sả
Làm nến thơm hương Sả ngoài trời để xua đuổi côn trùng thật dễ dàng và nhanh chóng với cách làm nến này! Bạn thấy đấy, thay vì sử dụng hộp đựng nến bằng nhựa, thủy tinh hoặc kim loại, Chillnen sẽ sử dụng khuôn silicon. Về cơ bản nó là một khuôn silicone cho bánh nướng xốp mini, nhưng nó tạo ra kích thước tương tự như một chiếc nến thơmXem thêm


----------

